# My shoulders are KILLING me after squats! Any good stretches?



## ArnoldsProtege (Dec 5, 2010)

I do not mean in the good, muscle building way but the bad, over stretched, my-shoulders-feel-tight-and-stressed.. way. 

Does anyone else experience this? When I do regular front barbell squats, with my hands in an "freeze, put your hands up" kind of position, twith my shoulders fairly wide, it is very uncomfortable for my shoulders to stretch that way and puts a considerable amount of stress on them. It is painful before I even squeeze one rep, and at the end of an intense squat session I often walk feeling as much pain in my shoulders as I do in my legs, though I actually _like_ the leg pain. It helps to have a wider grip, but I cannot go too far or else I risk finger squeezing (it has already happened when I push it too tight... not fun!).

Alas, my question is not why; I know I need more flexibility (though if anyone has any other justifications, I am all ears). I was wondering if any of you have personally experienced this, and what exercises or stretches you do to help alleviate them. I have started training yoga for spiritual purposes primarily, but the great physical benefits are a close second, and I can already feel a slight difference for the better with certain poses. I am sure, though, that there are some specific shoulder stretches that help with the squat, as it is such a staple. 

By the way, I have tried switching up different grips and squat types to put less stress on my shoulders, but nothing I have found is as effective for the standard squat. It is just so, so great.


----------



## alan84 (Dec 5, 2010)

I get the same thing when doing front squats. I try to stretch my shoulders before doing squats; however, didn't find that very helpful. I would be looking for some advice on this issue.


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 5, 2010)

What exactly is a "freeze, put your hands up" position?

Is the barbell on your back or on the front of your shoulders?  Be specific with where you are positioning the bar.  If on your back, is the bar placed on your upper traps or across your rear delts?

It sounds like an external rotation issue.  Work on some external rotation exercises, stretch out your pectoralis minor, and foam roll.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 6, 2010)

ArnoldsProtege said:


> When I do regular front barbell squats, with my hands in an "freeze, put your hands up" kind of position...



I've never heard of using that position for front squats.  I cross my arms and put each hand on top of the opposite delt.


----------



## Life (Dec 6, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> I've never heard of using that position for front squats.  I cross my arms and put each hand on top of the opposite delt.



That is what I do too. I can't do the more conventional oly style front squat position.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, I was not sure about adding that "freeze" part, but I wanted to just be specific on my grip. Apparantly, it only confused the matter...

It is a standard squat position, with the bar behind my neck, and my arms up at 90 degree angles, fairly wide on the bar to stretch my shoulders less. The bar is resting midpoint between my traps and mid-delts.. not too high, but not too low either.

Also, I mislabeled my squat. It is a *back* squat, not front. 

I have been stretching often, but there is still pain. I think you are right GTBmed, it is my rotator cuff. I tested it out to see, and the most pain afterwards is centered on my delts, though the pain is everywhere.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 6, 2010)

Okay, that makes a WORLD of difference.

So let's start again, at the end of a set your shoulders (delts) feel like they've been put through the wringer.  Yeah, it happens.  It's more a matter of how you hold the bar.  (IMHO)  When you take the bar off the rack and have it across your shoulders, do you have to hold it in place with your hands?  You shouldn't have to.  Your hands are there just to help keep it balanced.  Standing fully erect you should be able to remove your hands from the bar and not have it go anywhere.  Try different bar positions and see if that helps keep your shoulders from cramping.

Again, that's all my humble opinion.


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 6, 2010)

Albob, valid concerns, but it sounds to me like he's getting pain from the externally rotated position of the shoulders.  RC work will help with that as will stretching out your chest.


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 8, 2010)

Most people think it's there lower body flexibility thats limiting them, and many times it is.

But, if you cant even get the bar into a good position how do you expect to get in the hole?

YouTube - strength training for runners 

this is a good stretch for your tspine and hips

after you do that, practice some bodyweight deadlifts, then some bodyweight squats (search face the wall squat)


----------

